# جواز الصالونات



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جواز الصالونات

كلمه تخض

اي بنت او ولد في الايام دي

ياخرابي علي اخر الزمن انا اتجوز صالونات
دي رد اي ولد الايام دي
وبنت كمان



عاوزه استعرض رائيكوا في الموضوع
وامتي الواحد بيلجا لجواز الصالونات


يلا بقا نشوف رائيكوا هيبقا ايه وفي المناقشه هي الي هتفتح نقط​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*بصى علشان انا مجنونه طبيعيى يعنى مش محتاجه دا الاول واهوه رجع *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي
انا لغيت الاول
ونزلته تاني
لانه العنوان غلط
كان طالونات مش صالونات
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*اقفلى الموضوع دا خالص علشان مجنش عليكى *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

خلاص ردي بقا
ايه رايك في جواز الصالونات
وبعدين متنرفزه ليه
خليكي كووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بصي يا ميريت  انت فتحاتى موضوع حلو اوى بجد  
 جواز الصالونات زى السلعه  لان كل واحد بيظهر مميرزاته  وبيدارى عيوبه  :smil13: 
ده ميمنعش انه جواز وشركه مقدسه ولو محبوش  يبقي ارتباط غلط اكيد  
انا عن نفسي بتمنى ارتبط بأنسان حبيته او حتى اعرفه ومعجبه بيه لكن واحد يجى البيت معرفش اى حاجه عنه ولا عن اسلوبه معتقدش انى هوافق عليها الفكره صعبه اوى
وجواز الصالونات مالوش وقت معين يلجى الولد او البنت ليه ده بيبقي حسب الشخصيه ولد بتاع ماما اكيد ماما اللى هتشوف عروسه تعجبها هى :new2: ....وبما ان البنات يعتبر شخصيه اهليهم طاغيه على شخصيتهم وده طبعا مش كل البنات فمينفعش انهم يرتبطوا غير صالونات ولازم يحبوا الشخص ده ازاى يفكوا الخطوبه !!! والكلام ده بقي :t32: :t32: 
 وليا كلام كتير فى الموضوع ده بس انتى عارفه مبحبش اطول علشان الزهق 
بس انا ارفض جواز الصالونات  ............ الحب جميل يا طنط ميرنا  بس الحب الصح  وقولى رأيك بقي ياختى و انتى يا ميريت منتظره رأيكم برضو:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> بصي يا ميريت انت فتحاتى موضوع حلو اوى بجد
> جواز الصالونات زى السلعه لان كل واحد بيظهر مميرزاته وبيدارى عيوبه :smil13:
> ده ميمنعش انه جواز وشركه مقدسه ولو محبوش يبقي ارتباط غلط اكيد
> انا عن نفسي بتمنى ارتبط بأنسان حبيته او حتى اعرفه ومعجبه بيه لكن واحد يجى البيت معرفش اى حاجه عنه ولا عن اسلوبه معتقدش انى هوافق عليها الفكره صعبه اوى
> ...


 
*اولا انا بتفق مع كلام جيرل شكلا ومووضعا وكل حاجة *

*وانا كنت قولت رايي قبل كدة في الموضوع دة وهانسخهولك تاني *

وجه نظري ياسيتي بقة انة انا مش عندي استعداد اتعرف على واحدة صالوانات 
واخطبها علشان اتعرف لسة عليها وان معجبنيش فيها حاجات او معجبهاش حاجة فيا نفك بقة الخطوبة لا
وبعدين يعني اية هو جواز الصالونات ؟؟؟
ان واحدة شوفتها عجبتك خليت حد معرفة يعرفكم عليها وتروح تتقدملها وتبقى طبعا القياسات اللي بتنحط معاه علشان يوافقو عليك ولا لا هي
هايجيب شبكة بكام عربيتة نوعها اية والشقة كام متر فية اسانسير ولا لا عندك رصيد كام في البنك تخين ولا رفيع اقرع ولا بشعر 
ادي مواصفات الصالونات نظام عرض ولو عجبك شيل البضاعه سواء طلعت كسبانة او خسرانة وممكن كتير اوي تتطلع بنت كويسة زي ماكان بيتمنى او تتطلع مصيبة على دماغه 

علشان كدة جواز الصالونات مش حلو وعامل زي مايكون قمار لاتخيب لاتصيب وفية مخاطرة 

وفية طرق احلى مش لازم حب وتعيش قصة 
ممكن بنت تعجبك حاول تظهرلها اعجابك وشوف رد فعلها اية وحاول تقربلها وتدرسها من بعيد وتشوفها كتير مع صحابها وتشوف هي ممكن تقبلك ولا لا
وحاول تفتح معاها باب تعامل وصداقة وادرسها وبعدين قولها اناعايز ارتبط بيكي وشوف رايها 
لكن اخد اهلي واروح اتقدم لواحدة عمري ماشفتها ولا اعرفها لا مش ينفع صعب جدا جدا


----------



## artamisss (6 سبتمبر 2006)

* راى  راااااااااااااااامى  صح مليون الميه   انا اؤيدك  فيه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليكي ياديانا شكرا ليكي*


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا كمان بايدكوا

بس ولد وصل 30 سنه ومحبش
ومفيش طريق تاني قدامه للجواز غير انه يا يلبد في الجامعه يصطادله بنت
يا يدور في الكنيسه يكلم البنات كلها عشان يشفله بت يكلمها
دا رقم واحد
رائيكوا ايه في كدا


رقم 2 ولد حب وانجرح في سن ال 21
حبيبته راحت اتجوزت واحد معاه اكتر
فضل يقتل نفسه في الشغل
لغايه ما وصل سن ال 30
تفتكر هيفكر يحب ولا هيفكر يتجوز صالون
تفتكر هيقبل يتعرض لجرح تاني في السن دا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> انا كمان بايدكوا
> 
> بس ولد وصل 30 سنه ومحبش
> ومفيش طريق تاني قدامه للجواز غير انه يا يلبد في الجامعه يصطادله بنت
> ...



بس فى حاجه دى حالات معينه احنا بنتكلم على الاغلبيه مش حالات معينه......


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هاتي من 10 قصص حب ايام الجامعه كام قصه كملت بجواز

هنا هتعرفي العدد الي ممكن يتجوز صالونات


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا ممكن اوافق على جواز الصالونات دة فى حالة واحدة فقط 
لما يبقى الواحد وصل سنة 40 ولا حاجة
وبعدين كدا اصلا يبقى احسنلة يعنس 
وكل شى قسمة ونصيب ويا بخت من وفق دوبل راس فى الحلال


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مين بنت هترضي بولد عنده 40 سنه يا بيتر
انا عندي 24 اهو ولو جالي واحد معدي ال 30 مش بدخله بيتنا اصلا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هاتي من 10 قصص حب ايام الجامعه كام قصه كملت بجواز
> 
> هنا هتعرفي العدد الي ممكن يتجوز صالونات





ممكن ال10 ميكملوش يا ميريت  لانه  معظم حب الجامعه  مش حب صح  وممكن منهم يكمل بس انا شايفه انه بيرجع للشخصيه وبس..


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> ممكن ال10 ميكملوش يا ميريت لانه معظم حب الجامعه مش حب صح وممكن منهم يكمل بس انا شايفه انه بيرجع للشخصيه وبس..


 


مين قالك انه مش حب صح

انا ليه 5 اصحابي 3 منهم اتجوزوا عن قصص حب

وسعدا جا في حياتهم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اقصد ان معظم الشباب بيبقوا مش ناضجين لحب بجد فى الجامعه لو سنهم واحد يعنى او اكبر سنه لكن فى شباب طبعا جد وبيخططوا حياتهم كويس وربنا يسعدهم كمان وكمان يا ميريت


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> اقصد ان معظم الشباب بيبقوا مش ناضجين لحب بجد فى الجامعه لو سنهم واحد يعنى او اكبر سنه لكن فى شباب طبعا جد وبيخططوا حياتهم كويس وربنا يسعدهم كمان وكمان يا ميريت


 
صح يا جيرل معاكي حقمش كله جادوالتوفيق من عند ربنا


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2009)

*ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

زواج الصالونات هو:
ان عريس يتقدم لعروسة من غير سابق معرفة ........
+بمعنى انة عريس شاف عروسة فى اجتماع فى الكنيسة
عرف اسمها ونمرة تليفون البيت من صديق واتصل باهلها او ارسل لهم
انة عاوز يجى يشرب شاى ويتعرف بخصوص العروسة فلانة
وانشاللة يصبحوا اسرةواحدة
+او ممكن يكون صديق او قريب قال لعريس على عروسة انها كويسة
بيتصلوا باهلها ويتقدم وممكن يكون مشفهاش قبل كدة ..........

1+انا سمعت طراطيش كلام ان بعض البنات مش بيحبوا الزواج بالطريقة دى
< زواج الصالونات >
لية اللة اعلم .......اية وجهة نظرهم محدش عارف..... ..حد يعرف منكم . ......؟

2+ وكمان بيقولوا ان اليومين دول بعض البنات بيحبوا انهم يعيشوا..... قصة حب
مع العريس قبل ما يتقدم وقبل الخطوبة . ....الاسباب غير واضحة حتى الان ؟
جائز عشان افلام التلفزيون والسينما كلها كدة والا حد عندة راى تانى منكم .......؟

3+وفى بنات مش بتحب ابدا يتقدم لها اى عريس متعرفهوش قبل كدة
بمعنى انة مش معاها فى الدراسة او العمل او الكنيسة يبقى مينفعش لية اللة اعلم.. .....؟

4+واللى غريب اكتر ان بعض البنات عاوزة تعيش جنب اسرتها الاصلية
ومش عاوزة تذهب الى مكان بعيدوترفض اى عريس من بلد اخر رغم ازمة السكن .........
+ان اى انسانة ممكن تكون سعيدة وهى بعيدة عن اهلهااكتر من سعادتها فى وجودها بجوارهم........
+ وكمان ممكن لا يتقدم لها اى عريس يقدر يعيشها بجوار اهلها وتندم بعد فوات الاوان ......؟

+اصدقائى ......
اتمنى اعرف رائكم خصوصا انة فى ازمة فى العرسان والبنات دى مش واخدة بالها ؟............
+ وكمان هم ناسيين قصة ابونا ابراهيم لما طلب من العازر الدمشقى
يذهب يحضر عروسة ابنة اسحق امنا رفقة
من غير ما اسحق يشوفها ولا هى شافتة ...وافقت وذهبت بعيدا عن اهلها الى بلد ابينا اسحق
واتجوزا وكانت قصة حب روحية جميلة وحياة عظيمة ......؟.......
مستنيه ردودكم وارائكم​


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

هو الموضوع دة بيختلف من بنت لبنت
وبردة من راجل لراجل
أنا بالنسبالى مش حابة زواج الصالونات
لأن الزواج دة رباط طول العمر
يعنى ماينفعش كدة أى حد لمجرد أنه معاه امكانيات مادية و زى ماتيجى تيجى

ولو حبيتى تستشهدى بالكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدس بردة قال :



*وَاحَبَّ يَعْقُوبُ رَاحِيلَ فَقَالَ: «اخْدِمُكَ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ بِرَاحِيلَ ابْنَتِكَ الصُّغْرَى». *

يعنى فى الكتاب المقدس كان فى حب اهو

بس بردة بقول ان دة رأيى لأن فى بنات تانى ممكن مايوافقهمش الرأى دة
ميرسى على انك فتحتى الموضوع المهم دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

انا كنت الاول بجد مصممة ارتبط عن قصة حب وجت قصة الحب واستنينا كتير وفى الاخر ربنا مارادش بس فضلت افكر مع نفسى لما تعيشى قصة حب قبل اى ارتباط وعن اختبار مش بتشوفى اى عيوب للشخصية اللى هتعيشى معاه عمر كامل على الحلو والمر مش هتشوفى اى عيب الا بعد الجواز طبعا لانى اكيد بتبقى فى مشاكل انا كنت شايفة الشخصية ملاك بلا عيب  بس طبعا كل شخص ليه عيوبة بس مع الحب مش بتشوفى دا 
بس نشكرربنا طبعا ارتباط الصالونات فى شوية عقل لانك اولا شايفة قدامك بعيوبة مميزاته كل حاجة وفى احصائيات بتقول انى اكتر جوزات فاشلة هى جوزات عن حب


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

_اجمل شيىء انك تكون موافق ومقتنع بأن ربنا رسملك خطه _
_ودايما بيخترلك الصالح_

_متابع الاراء لانى حابب اعرف ايه الرأى الغالب_
_موضوع رائع_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## المتميزة (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

*انا بعتقد زواج الصالونات افضل من قصة حب لانو قصة الحب مش بيشوف الانسان عيوب حبيبو اما الاعتيادي بيفكر بعقلو وانا شخصيا متجوزة واحد مكنتش اعرفو 

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> هو الموضوع دة بيختلف من بنت لبنت
> وبردة من راجل لراجل
> أنا بالنسبالى مش حابة زواج الصالونات
> لأن الزواج دة رباط طول العمر
> ...


*هو طبعا ده بيختلف حسب كل شخصيه بس ايه المانع ان الجواز التقليدي او جواز الصالونات يبقى في حب برده
لانه مينفعش ترتبطي بانسان من غير ما تحبيه
و ميرسي على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> انا كنت الاول بجد مصممة ارتبط عن قصة حب وجت قصة الحب واستنينا كتير وفى الاخر ربنا مارادش بس فضلت افكر مع نفسى لما تعيشى قصة حب قبل اى ارتباط وعن اختبار مش بتشوفى اى عيوب للشخصية اللى هتعيشى معاه عمر كامل على الحلو والمر مش هتشوفى اى عيب الا بعد الجواز طبعا لانى اكيد بتبقى فى مشاكل انا كنت شايفة الشخصية ملاك بلا عيب بس طبعا كل شخص ليه عيوبة بس مع الحب مش بتشوفى دا
> بس نشكرربنا طبعا ارتباط الصالونات فى شوية عقل لانك اولا شايفة قدامك بعيوبة مميزاته كل حاجة وفى احصائيات بتقول انى اكتر جوزات فاشلة هى جوزات عن حب



*بصي هوالمفروض ان العقل و القلب يشتركوا مع بعض لان فعلا لو الانسان حكم بالعاطغه بس هيبقى حكمه غلط 
و برضه لما الموضوع بيبقى بادي بالعقل وده شخص مناسب ايه المانع يبقى في حب لان مينفعش اتجوز بعقلي وده بيبدا في الاول باعجاب او على الاقل تقبل و عدم رفض انا شايفه ان اى ارتباط لازم يكون فيه العقل و القلب بس بيختلف في الطريقه
و ميرسي لمروررك يا ميرنا بجد نورتي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> اجمل شيىء انك تكون موافق ومقتنع بأن ربنا رسملك خطه
> ودايما بيخترلك الصالح
> 
> متابع الاراء لانى حابب اعرف ايه الرأى الغالب
> ...


*فعلا يا توني دي اهم حاجه بس المشكله ان في بنات او ولاد بيبقوا رافضين الطريقه دي خالص حتى لو كان من و الموضوع مش وحش اوي للدرجه واما كنت من الناس دي بس بجد غيرت رايي لاني اقتنعت انه مش علشان جواز صالونات يبقى مش فيه حب و كمان في ناس بتبقى مقتنعه ان هى بتحب شخص جدا و يطلع وهم في الاخر 
خموما ميرسي على مرورك يا توني 
ربنا يباركك و بجد رايك جميل جدا​*


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> انا بعتقد زواج الصالونات افضل من قصة حب لانو قصة الحب مش بيشوف الانسان عيوب حبيبو اما الاعتيادي بيفكر بعقلو وانا شخصيا متجوزة واحد مكنتش اعرفو
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*فعلا اللي بيحب مش بيشوف عيوب اللي بيحبه لانه بيفكر بقلبه بس علشان كده بيبقى في مشاكل يعني لازم اللي بحبه ده يكون مناسب لي برده و بجد الجواز التقليدي ده كويس برده و بيبقى فيه  حب مش بالعقل بس يعني
وعموما ربنا يوفقك يا متميزه
بجد نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

*موضوعك بجد محيرنى شخصياً وبشكرك جداً على طرحه*
*واسمحيلى اتابع الردود عليه*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*

باختصار  اي زواج مبارك من الرب يسوع

هو المطلوب فكيفما كان الزواج اذا لم 

نسمح للرب بالدخول لقلوبنا وبيوتنا

فمحال ان ينجح هذا الزواج


----------



## veronika (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> موضوعك بجد محيرنى شخصياً وبشكرك جداً على طرحه
> واسمحيلى اتابع الردود عليه


*ميرسي على مرورك و تابعي براحتك طبعا
وجودك يشرفني​*


----------



## veronika (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ياتري ايه رايك؟ زواج صالونات أم قصه حب قبل الزواج؟*



> باختصار اي زواج مبارك من الرب يسوع
> 
> هو المطلوب فكيفما كان الزواج اذا لم
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا كليمو على مرورك
بس المشكله ان في ناس بترفض موضوع الجواز التقليدي و بتبقى مصره على قصه حب قبل الجواز حتى لو كان في حد مناسب 
وشكرا على رايك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
زواج الصالونات اصبح منتشر بكثره هذه الايام 
لان الحب اصبح نادرا 
او الذين يحبون لا يكونون جاهزون للزواج 
فيكون مصير ذلك الحب هو الفشل
فى تحقيق الحلم المبنى عليه الحب 
فيذهب كل طرف فى تجاه اخر 
ويبقى زواج الصالونات 
كتابتى :smil16:فى انتظار تعليقاتكم وارئكم :t9:​​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

*أولا بشكركم للموضوع .زز مهم جدا​*

​
عندك حق ( لا يوجد حب والذى يحب غير مؤهل ماديا )

كلنا احببنا وتقدمنا للزواج

فكانت الأمكانيات تقف حاجزا

او تغالى والد الفتاه فى الطلبات

أو العريس يعيش مع والدته

والنتيجه البنت يتوقف حالها والمثل بيقول من كتر خطابها بارت


انا مقتنع بجواز الصالونات بشرط
أن يتعرفا على بعض جيدا وفى مباركه الكنيسه وكل طرف يسال عن الاخر جيدا

وانا بقول للذى له بنت 

يساير الأمور مع العريس المتقدم ليها ,, بلاش مغالاه وحجز قاعات وعفش فاخر وخلافه

حاجات تطفش العريس وتعقده
​

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع

واسف للاطاله​*


----------



## totty (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

*انا عن نفسى بحب جواز الصالونات جداااااااااااا

بحسه بيكون عقلى اكتر انك تختار شخص مواصفاته كذا وكذا وكذا وكل حاجه بتكون واضحه قدامك

دا ميمنعش ان الجواز التانى عن حب او بأى طريقه تانى برضع كويس
بس الصالونات بتفكر فى كل حاجه وبأيدك تختار اه او لا
بمعنى انك مش هتقدر تتغاضى عن حاجه اساسيه لمجرد اننكوا خلاص بتحبوا بعض

موضوع حلو اوووى يا كوكو وانا هستمر معاكوا فى المناقشه*​


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

دلوقتى معظم الجوازت بقت صالونات عشان الواحد عقبال مابخلص دراسة ويشتغل بتكون معظم اللى عرفهم ارتبطوا  عشان كدة فترة  الخطوبة مهمة جدا ا الانتين يعرفوا  بعض كويس من  طباع وشخصية مش تكون فترة خروج وفسح بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

بص يا كوكو الموضوع ده فعلا كتر اليومين دول جدا
هو ليه مميزات وعيوب 
المميزات هي علي حسب كل شاب 
العيوب انه انا مثلا مش اعرفه معرفش طباعه معرفش اي حاجة عنه وطبعا اكيد لما اشوفه مثلا اول مرة هيبين كل حاجة حلوة فيه وبعدين ما تقع الفاس في الراس تبتدي بقي الوش التاني يظهر وده طبعا خطر جدااااااااااا
ده رايي​


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

االامن للبنت والاكثر كرامة ولياقة لها 
هو 
زواج الصالونات 
بس لية ملحوظة 
لية لما بنتكلم عن زواج الصالونات 
بنتكلم عنة كانة خالى من الرومانسية 

زواج الصالونات هو جدية اثنان ياخذوا خطوة جادة لحياة بجد 

ثم بعد ان تتم الموافقة تبدا الخطوات الرومانسية 
لكن فى اطار مسيحى وشرعى 
انما ان يلتقى المحبون على امل اكمال الحب بالزواج 
مخاطرة كبيرة خصوصا على البنت وسمعتها وروحانيتها 

كمان 
مراية الحب عامية 
فلما نلجم العاطفة باطار العقل 
تسير انضج وافضل وللنمو الصحيح بمباركة اللة والاهل والكنيسة والاصدقاء 

دة راييى الشخصى


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

نسيت اقول 
موضوع جميل كوكو 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



النهيسى قال:


> *أولا بشكركم للموضوع .زز مهم جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تعليقك فى منتهى الجمال يا النهيسى 
فيها ايه لما يكون العريس عليه حاجه 
والعروسه عليها حاجه
 علشان الامور تمشى 
لان العريس مش هيقدر يعمل كل ده 
يجيب شقه وعفش ويعمل الفرح فى قاعه 
شكرا على مرورك وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## تيمون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

... الموضوع دا منتشر فى معظم المنتديات.. وفعلا موضوع هام..

جواز الصالونات هو هو جواز الحب .. لافرق بينهما فى اى شىء .. الفرق فى الاخلاق والطباع ..واذا اقدمت على الجواز من انسانه سواء صالونات او حب ... الزم ان تتغاضى عن ماضيها اذا كان ب الايجاب فخير واذا كان ب السلب فهو خير ايضا .. لانه قوه الارتباط تستحمل وتسامح وتعفى من مشاقه الماضى .. وتصبح انت الرجل الانسان الذى اختار انسانه ويبدداء معها مشوار حياته ..وشكرا

طبعا اتفق مع رأى اخى النهيسى فى كلامه .. وان تكون هناك تغاضى عن اشياء ترق الاثنين ماديا وربما تألم البعض .. لكى نحافظ على بناتنا من الخطف والاستغلال الذى يملاء جوانب حياتنا بأستمرار وتضيع الحياه هباء فى انتظار معجزه اسمها الماده لانتشال ايا من الفتاه او الفتى ..لذلك فى هذه الايام الصعبه يجب التفاهم جيدا من الطرفين وقبول كلا منهما الاخر مع استمرار الحياه جانبا الى جانب بعض .. وربنا يكمل اكيد

ملحوظه على الفتى الذى اخذ انسانه وارتبط بها الزم ان يكون صبور وان يحترم مده الخطوبه الى ان يكون فى منزل الزوجيه .. ولا ترمى الخطيبه التى ضحت من اجلك ومن اجل المال الذى انت فيه .. ووضع ربنا فى الموضوع هو خير وسيله لتكمله ما كنت فيه انت وهى .. 

والاهل الزم ان يكون فى صفوف الشاب والشابه لانهاء علاقه بجواز خير فى خير ..

وشكرا .


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



totty قال:


> *انا عن نفسى بحب جواز الصالونات جداااااااااااا*​
> 
> *بحسه بيكون عقلى اكتر انك تختار شخص مواصفاته كذا وكذا وكذا وكل حاجه بتكون واضحه قدامك*​
> *دا ميمنعش ان الجواز التانى عن حب او بأى طريقه تانى برضع كويس*
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا توتى 
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## harouth (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

انا اسميه زواج تقليدي 
و الحب بالنسبة لزواج الصالونات بتتسمى 
حب امر الواقع 
و ده رأيي​


----------



## meraaa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

_الجواز عن حب مش بيفرق عن جواز الصالونات غير فى الطريقه بس .. لو اتنين حبوا بعض واتجوزوا دول اتنين الظروف سمحت انهم يتقابلوا فى شغل فى كنيسه فى كليه او فى اى مكان بعد كده بيتعرفوا على بعض ويحبوا بعض... جواز الصالونات اتنين الظروف ماسمحتش انهم يتقابلوا فى مكان معين فاتقابلوا عن طريق اشخاص مثلا اعجبوا ببعض وحسوا انهم متافهمين وحبوا بعض ... فى الطريقتين ممكن يحص فشل او ممكن يحصل نجاح للجواز ده.. وده طبعا على الاسس اللى بيقوم عليها الجواز اللى يقصر فيها هيفشل واللى يلتزم بيها هينجح .. فجواز الصالونات جواز عادى جدااااااا انا مش ضده .. ميرسى ياكوكو على الموضوع ربنا معاك واسفه على التطويل_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

فعلا الموضوع بقا منتشر
بس انا مش برجح الجواز دة
لانه من وجه نظرى معظمه بيفشل
خصوصا لما بيكون مافيش تعارف اكتر
لانها تتخطب منها ويفضلوا يجهزوها عشان تتجوز
وتلاقى ان فترة الخطوبة قصيرة ومش بتلحق تعرفه كويس
لكن فى جوزات من دى بتنجح برضو بس نادرا
لكن انا مش برجح النوع دة

ميرسى كتيير كوكو للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

تعددت الطرق والسبل والمهم النهاية اكليل مبارك

والاهم هو التوافق الروحى والثقافى والاجتماعى

وشكرا كوكو

على الموضوع الرائع

ودمت بود
​


----------



## blackguitar (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> فعلا الموضوع بقا منتشر
> بس انا مش برجح الجواز دة
> لانه من وجه نظرى معظمه بيفشل
> خصوصا لما بيكون مافيش تعارف اكتر
> ...


*مع احترامى جواز الصالونات هو الطريقه الناجحه وجواز الحب هو اللى نادرا ما بيكمل فالزمن ده

يمكن فيه حاجه تانى ناخد بالنا منها
احنا فجواز الصالونات ادينا فرصه لنفسنا اننا ناخد مشوره ربنا ونستنى الرد ونشوف هيقولنا ايه من خلال راحتنا النفسيه للشخص ده .............لكن فالحب بيكون غالبا الانسان اعمى معندوش استعداد يسمع صوت ربنا اذا كان ربنا شايف ان العلاقه مينفعش تتم

ده مش عيب فالحب.............بس الناس فقدت المعنى الصحيح لمعنى الحب الصحيح اللى اخره ارتباط *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



grges monir قال:


> دلوقتى معظم الجوازت بقت صالونات عشان الواحد عقبال مابخلص دراسة ويشتغل بتكون معظم اللى عرفهم ارتبطوا عشان كدة فترة الخطوبة مهمة جدا ا الانتين يعرفوا بعض كويس من طباع وشخصية مش تكون فترة خروج وفسح بس


 
عندك حق يا جرجس 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> بص يا كوكو الموضوع ده فعلا كتر اليومين دول جدا
> 
> هو ليه مميزات وعيوب
> المميزات هي علي حسب كل شاب
> ...


 
جميل يا روكا 
بس فى فتره خطوه ودى بتوضح اغلب طباعه 
مش هقولك كلها لان الفتره احيانا بتكون قصيره 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا فندم  
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



blackguitar قال:


> *مع احترامى جواز الصالونات هو الطريقه الناجحه وجواز الحب هو اللى نادرا ما بيكمل فالزمن ده
> 
> يمكن فيه حاجه تانى ناخد بالنا منها
> احنا فجواز الصالونات ادينا فرصه لنفسنا اننا ناخد مشوره ربنا ونستنى الرد ونشوف هيقولنا ايه من خلال راحتنا النفسيه للشخص ده .............لكن فالحب بيكون غالبا الانسان اعمى معندوش استعداد يسمع صوت ربنا اذا كان ربنا شايف ان العلاقه مينفعش تتم
> ...




مش فى كل الاحوال ناجح نادرا جداا لما تلاقى جواز صالونات ناجح
ومش ديما الحب بيكون اعمى
لانك ممكن تدخل مشورة ربنا واب الاعتراف موجود للارشاد فى حاجة زى دى
وفى كتير قوى جواز صالونات وتلاقيه فاشل ويجيبوا اطفال وتتظلم بسبب جواز زى دة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



asmicheal قال:


> االامن للبنت والاكثر كرامة ولياقة لها
> هو
> زواج الصالونات
> بس لية ملحوظة
> ...


 

رأى مميز وعندك حق فعلا
ميررررسى على مروووك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



asmicheal قال:


> نسيت اقول
> موضوع جميل كوكو
> واحلى تقييم


 
ولا يهمك
ميرررسى على مرورك مره تانيه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



تيمون قال:


> ... الموضوع دا منتشر فى معظم المنتديات.. وفعلا موضوع هام..
> 
> جواز الصالونات هو هو جواز الحب .. لافرق بينهما فى اى شىء .. الفرق فى الاخلاق والطباع ..واذا اقدمت على الجواز من انسانه سواء صالونات او حب ... الزم ان تتغاضى عن ماضيها اذا كان ب الايجاب فخير واذا كان ب السلب فهو خير ايضا .. لانه قوه الارتباط تستحمل وتسامح وتعفى من مشاقه الماضى .. وتصبح انت الرجل الانسان الذى اختار انسانه ويبدداء معها مشوار حياته ..وشكرا
> 
> ...


 

ميررسى على مروورك يا تيمون
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

انا عن نفسى مش بحب جواز الصالونات ابدا ومش مقتنعه بيه يعنى ازاى مثلا اعد مع شخص لا اعرفه ولا يعرفنى وياما اعجبه او لا لا طبعا انا رافضه المبدا ده 
والحب اساس كل شى طبعا واللى بيحب من قلبه يضحى الماديات والفلوس مش كل حاجه المهم الطمووووووووح


----------



## رانا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

موضوع هااااااااام جدا 

بجد جواز الصالونات مش مشكله بس لازم يكون له اسس زى مثلا

انه يكون شخص جاى من طرف موثوق منه نعرفه يعنى

ويتسال عليه جامد

لان زى ما اتقال سابقا مش فى حب بيكمل للشباب 

والبنت تفكر الف مره قبل ما توافق ومش تقول ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطه​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

*شوف ياأخ كوكو ... طالما وصلنا للصلونات يبقي لازم يكون الصالون بتاعنا الكبير ( الكنيسة ) فمن خلالها يكون التعارف أوقع وتحت رعاية الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ... أكيد ها يكون أختيار ربنا ومباركته لكل ما يتم شيء أساسي  مش كده ولا أيه ؟*


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*

انا مع زواج الصالونات
لانة زواج طبيعى مبنى على الصراحة والواقع
انا كذا وانتم كذا موافقون ام لا موافقون
مش حب ووقت بين  الاتنين وبردة تقعد نفس القاعدة
وانا كذا وانتم كذا
وصدقونى الحب الصادق بيجى  بعد الخطوبة مش قبلها
دة فى الزمن دة بس زمن المادة
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: زواج الصالونات (للمناقشة)*



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> انا عن نفسى مش بحب جواز الصالونات ابدا ومش مقتنعه بيه يعنى ازاى مثلا اعد مع شخص لا اعرفه ولا يعرفنى وياما اعجبه او لا لا طبعا انا رافضه المبدا ده
> والحب اساس كل شى طبعا واللى بيحب من قلبه يضحى الماديات والفلوس مش كل حاجه المهم الطمووووووووح


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بنت الانبا موسى
وعلى رأيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

تم الدمج عشان فى اراء مختلفة وحلو كتير وناس طالبة الموضوع


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طب يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم من ناحية السن 
انا خطبت مرتين وفكيت وكمان كان لى تجربتين بعد كده بس مش رسمى ودلوقتى سنى بقى 30 سنه وبصراحه اتعقدت وشيلت فكرة الجواز من دماغى وفضلن انى انشغل بالرب يسوع وأهلك نفسى فى الشغل بس ما أخبيش عليكو لما بأشوف ناس متجوزين وباين ادامى أن الزوجه ده حاجه مهمه قوى ( هى الأم والأخت والحبيبه والصديقه والحصن الدافئ وكل حاجه ) بس انا واثق أنى مافيش اليومين دول واحده تنطبق فيها الصفات دى كلها ، صدقونى الراجل مهما يكبر أو يعلى فى مكانته ، سامحونى فى اللفظ بيكون حضن زوجته فى شفا لأى مشكله عنده ، انا طبعا ما أجربتش الموضوع ده هههههه بس أصحابى بيحكولى يعنى 
طبعا الموضوع ده معكنن على خصوصا انى عايش لوحدى مع والدتى وهى عنده 70 سنه وخلاص فصلت كهربا ومش نافع معاها إعادة الشحن ، يعنى لازم زوجه شئت أم أبيت لكن برضه الواحد اللى شافه واللى بيشوفه من مشاكل إخواته مع زوجاتهم مخلينى مقلق علطول من الموضوع ده وما عنديش استعداد أبدا أخوض تحربه تانيه 
ها ايه رأيكم أعمل ايه ؟


----------



## مصطفى بدر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وسعاده


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> تم الدمج عشان فى اراء مختلفة وحلو كتير وناس طالبة الموضوع


 
شكـرا​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> طب يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم من ناحية السن
> انا خطبت مرتين وفكيت وكمان كان لى تجربتين بعد كده بس مش رسمى ودلوقتى سنى بقى 30 سنه وبصراحه اتعقدت وشيلت فكرة الجواز من دماغى وفضلن انى انشغل بالرب يسوع وأهلك نفسى فى الشغل بس ما أخبيش عليكو لما بأشوف ناس متجوزين وباين ادامى أن الزوجه ده حاجه مهمه قوى ( هى الأم والأخت والحبيبه والصديقه والحصن الدافئ وكل حاجه ) بس انا واثق أنى مافيش اليومين دول واحده تنطبق فيها الصفات دى كلها ، صدقونى الراجل مهما يكبر أو يعلى فى مكانته ، سامحونى فى اللفظ بيكون حضن زوجته فى شفا لأى مشكله عنده ، انا طبعا ما أجربتش الموضوع ده هههههه بس أصحابى بيحكولى يعنى
> طبعا الموضوع ده معكنن على خصوصا انى عايش لوحدى مع والدتى وهى عنده 70 سنه وخلاص فصلت كهربا ومش نافع معاها إعادة الشحن ، يعنى لازم زوجه شئت أم أبيت لكن برضه الواحد اللى شافه واللى بيشوفه من مشاكل إخواته مع زوجاتهم مخلينى مقلق علطول من الموضوع ده وما عنديش استعداد أبدا أخوض تحربه تانيه
> ها ايه رأيكم أعمل ايه ؟



محدش رد على !!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> طب يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم من ناحية السن
> انا خطبت مرتين وفكيت وكمان كان لى تجربتين بعد كده بس مش رسمى ودلوقتى سنى بقى 30 سنه وبصراحه اتعقدت وشيلت فكرة الجواز من دماغى وفضلن انى انشغل بالرب يسوع وأهلك نفسى فى الشغل بس ما أخبيش عليكو لما بأشوف ناس متجوزين وباين ادامى أن الزوجه ده حاجه مهمه قوى ( هى الأم والأخت والحبيبه والصديقه والحصن الدافئ وكل حاجه ) بس انا واثق أنى مافيش اليومين دول واحده تنطبق فيها الصفات دى كلها ، صدقونى الراجل مهما يكبر أو يعلى فى مكانته ، سامحونى فى اللفظ بيكون حضن زوجته فى شفا لأى مشكله عنده ، انا طبعا ما أجربتش الموضوع ده هههههه بس أصحابى بيحكولى يعنى
> طبعا الموضوع ده معكنن على خصوصا انى عايش لوحدى مع والدتى وهى عنده 70 سنه وخلاص فصلت كهربا ومش نافع معاها إعادة الشحن ، يعنى لازم زوجه شئت أم أبيت لكن برضه الواحد اللى شافه واللى بيشوفه من مشاكل إخواته مع زوجاتهم مخلينى مقلق علطول من الموضوع ده وما عنديش استعداد أبدا أخوض تحربه تانيه
> ها ايه رأيكم أعمل ايه ؟


 
انتا معقد نفسك بنفسك ايه يعنى مريت بكام تجربة وفشلت مش عيب بلعكس دى تديك خبرة ازاى تختار شريك حياتك لو كل حد فينا مر بتجرية وفشل واتعقد محدش بقى عاش كل كان مات من زمان اى تجربة تطلع منها متبصش وراك ابتدى من جديد اوقف وانفض الغبار اللى عليك خد كل ايجبياتها وسيب سلبيتها متاثرش فيك كلم اب اعترافك مثلا قله كل ظروفك وخليه هو يشوفلك عروسة او انزل انتا اجتماعات وصدقنى مفيش بيت مفهوش مشاكل المهم المشاكل بتاثر على البيت ازاى ممكن مشكلة وحدة تدخل بيتين واحدة تكبر فيه واحدة تموت فيه المشكلة مش فى المشكلة المشكلة فى ازاى البيت واهله بيتعاملو معاها فى ناس بتحلها وناس بتخدرها وناس بتكبرها انتا عاوز بيتك يبقى ازاى ومواجهه للمشاكل ازاى دور جوا نفسك اعرف انتا عاوز ايه حلمك ايه وصلى كتير ربنا يبعتلك شريكة حياتك


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انتا معقد نفسك بنفسك ايه يعنى مريت بكام تجربة وفشلت مش عيب بلعكس دى تديك خبرة ازاى تختار شريك حياتك لو كل حد فينا مر بتجرية وفشل واتعقد محدش بقى عاش كل كان مات من زمان اى تجربة تطلع منها متبصش وراك ابتدى من جديد اوقف وانفض الغبار اللى عليك خد كل ايجبياتها وسيب سلبيتها متاثرش فيك كلم اب اعترافك مثلا قله كل ظروفك وخليه هو يشوفلك عروسة او انزل انتا اجتماعات وصدقنى مفيش بيت مفهوش مشاكل المهم المشاكل بتاثر على البيت ازاى ممكن مشكلة وحدة تدخل بيتين واحدة تكبر فيه واحدة تموت فيه المشكلة مش فى المشكلة المشكلة فى ازاى البيت واهله بيتعاملو معاها فى ناس بتحلها وناس بتخدرها وناس بتكبرها انتا عاوز بيتك يبقى ازاى ومواجهه للمشاكل ازاى دور جوا نفسك اعرف انتا عاوز ايه حلمك ايه وصلى كتير ربنا يبعتلك شريكة حياتك



عندك حق 
لازم الواحد يخرج نفسه من الحاله ده لأن كده يبقى هروب وخوف وانا ماحبش ابقى كده 
شكرا ليكى


----------



## ضحكة طفل (4 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
انا عضوه جديده بس الموضوع شدني وقريت كل الكلام
ان كان الجواز عن حب او صالونات
ان مكنش من عند يسوع فهو باطل
لازم نسلم الموضوع ده مع حياتنا كلها الي اليد الامينه وهي يد الله
انا لحظة ان البنات هي اللي بتشجع اكتر جواز الحب وده طبيعي لان البنت رومانسيه بالطبيعه
اما الولاد فيشجعوا جواز الصالونات وده طبيعي لانهم عملين وبيستخدمه العقل اكتر من العاطفه
احسن حاجه نسيب الموضوع في ايد الله
ربنا مع جميعا
موضوع مهم وجميل


----------

